# My new to ME Ayee Six



## BLAZEDUPBEE (May 17, 2005)

Wassup Everyone,

Some of you know me most of ya dont. I use to drive a B6 3.0 Avant for a couple of years and finally decided to trade it in for a C6 2007 3.2 with 48K on the dash. It's fully loaded with Amaretto interior. 

Mods so far:
KW V1 Coilovers
HIDs in the foglights
VNS Audi Music Interface (PM me with questions)

I have some a8 OEM wheels that I will be putting on next month hopefully. 

On to pics:













































one of my favorite pics so far. Too bad my buddys camera was dirty (black spots on hood and other areas)









My buddy Royal chillin before heading to a Dubs in the Sand Meet. 


Unfortunately Boston's streets were not too nice so I had to raise the front a smidgen (15 threads).


----------



## Enthusiast (Oct 8, 2000)

What has been seen, cannot be un-seen.


----------



## BLAZEDUPBEE (May 17, 2005)

Thats is true. Now you are stuck with these pictures burned into your memory banks. :laugh:


----------



## KrUsTyX (Sep 2, 2001)

how do you like the ride with the V1's?

how high can you go (asking this for winter here, lots of threads left?)


----------



## BLAZEDUPBEE (May 17, 2005)

I love the ride. I love it soo much that I stopped thinking about air ride for the time being since i can go almost as low as A6's with air ride. 

As in height adjustment, you can go very low and if you remove the the rear perches and the front helper springs you can almost lay frame. From the looks of it you can almost get as high as stock height without sport suspension. I havent tried yet since its my first year with the car and honestly i ride pretty low all year around. 

Car should be coming out the body shop next week with a couple of goodies. :laugh:


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Can't wait to see what you do with her. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BLAZEDUPBEE (May 17, 2005)

mikegilbert said:


> Can't wait to see what you do with her. :thumbup: :thumbup:




Wassup Mike! I am just cleaning up the front a lil nothing outrageous this year since I just got it. But you and Corrado_sean got me motivated to say the least. :thumbup:I am still trying to figure out what I am going to do with wheels for next year. :screwy: LOL


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Luckily for you, me and Sean, the C6 A6 is Audi's most reliable car to date. Hopefully we can set aside a bit less for repairs down the road. :laugh: 

Send me some details about that VMS iPod adapter if you could.


----------



## BLAZEDUPBEE (May 17, 2005)

mikegilbert said:


> Luckily for you, me and Sean, the C6 A6 is Audi's most reliable car to date. Hopefully we can set aside a bit less for repairs down the road. :laugh:
> 
> Send me some details about that VMS iPod adapter if you could.


you has PM sir. 


Yeah i've been very lucky so far. I am going to do the 55k maintenance to it once I come back from H20 and do my best to keep up with her.


----------



## vinu125 (Oct 6, 2010)

Really nice car man !!! Congrat !
victory motorcars


----------

